
“I had to sneak out to the toilet, to call home and calm everyone down.” - Systemic33
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.euroman.dk%2Fkarriere%2Fjeg-matte-snige-mig-ud-pa-toilettet-og-ringe-hjem-og-dampe-gemytterne%2F&edit-text=
======
Systemic33
Source link: [http://www.euroman.dk/karriere/jeg-matte-snige-mig-ud-pa-
toi...](http://www.euroman.dk/karriere/jeg-matte-snige-mig-ud-pa-toilettet-og-
ringe-hjem-og-dampe-gemytterne/)

Source is in danish.

